# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  χαρίζονται μελάνια εκτυπωτή HP

## tomis

χαρίζονται μελάνια εκτυπωτή   HP 344 (1),338(1) καινούργια και 344 (1),338(1) μεταχειρισμένα
τηλ 6976034578 Αθήνα

----------


## tomis

χαριστήκανε

----------

